# Where do I find places to stay in my Camper



## LizRM (Jan 4, 2014)

My name is Liz, I have two Black and Tan Cavalier King Charles Spaniels. I have a VW T4 Camper Van. I live in  South WALES. I have been to Greece with one of my dogs five times, they both have their Passports. 

I would like to travel around the UK for a change. I am not sure how to get places to stay where I can wild Camp.


----------



## GinaRon (Jan 4, 2014)

Hello and welcome, read the posts, try the POI's, and decide where you want to go, if you  read past threads they give you ideas, and if you want to meet members go to one of the meets - they are good fun and you meet some nice people who all love wild camping and motorhoming.  :wave:  :have fun:


----------



## Luckheart (Jan 5, 2014)

Come in come in come in.
Morgan the moon will be along soon to tell you about the Welsh chapter (local meets for local people).
Lovely people but don't leave your pies to cool near an open window.


----------



## Tbear (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi LizRM,

PM Morganthemoon if he does not answer soon.

Look out for ladies meets on here if you are on your own.

POI file lists loads of spots. Can't recommend any as I have not been to Wales for 3 years but had a fantastic time on the south coast when we did.

Again if you are on your own try the C&CC weekend meets and THS's. They are very friendly and welcoming.

Richard


----------



## DUGGIESMURF (Jan 5, 2014)

*Welcome*

COME TO SCOTLAND ,,THE FRIENDLY RACE ,,,,hello travel up and round scotland and you will have no worries


----------



## dave and mary (Jan 5, 2014)

LizRM said:


> My name is Liz, I have two Black and Tan Cavalier King Charles Spaniels. I have a VW T4 Camper Van. I live in  South WALES. I have been to Greece with one of my dogs five times, they both have their Passports.
> 
> I would like to travel around the UK for a change. I am not sure how to get places to stay where I can wild Camp.



Hi Liz and welcome. The 2 best things we have ever invested in for our travels in Europe are, the book called Camper stop this gives you places to stop all over Europe, and the other our Garmin with full European cover.

You buy the down loads for the country's you wont from the publisher at about £3 a country, down load on to the Garmin and then things as just so easy. Just stop push the button on the sat nave and all the Aires and sites come up with the distance from where you are, on it is a page number look that up in the book and all the info is there, if it a free site, or the cost if not. we travelled in France for 7 weeks and never spent a euro on sites or tolls.   For us this made European travel so much better than having to find sites before you leave or having to keep looking at maps all the time. There is suck a lot to see over there rather than just go to one country, this last year we just travelled in the uk and it was good but we found it very expensive, and very wet, but there are some lovely places to visit.


     :drive:      :drive:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 5, 2014)

Hello Liz and welcome :wave:

First thing you need to do is download the POI from the site to get your mitts on free places to stop over.

Start with this thread here: http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/poi-file-help-support/12527-wild-camping-map-poi-support.html and post any questions or problems you might have and POI Admin (and others) will help you out 

Happy camping!


----------



## Sunsetseeker (Jan 5, 2014)

*Welcome Liz*

Hi Liz
Welcome to the site.  You'll find loads of helpful folks on here.

I would be interested in where you went in Greece and what route you took.  Would love to try it myself.


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi Liz, welcome and have fun

:drive::dog::camper::welcome::have fun::cheers:


----------



## sapper (Jan 5, 2014)

*UK campsites*

I too am embarking on a series of short tours of UK and will be trying out a number of free sites... just need to down load the POI and install on my SatNav.

Take care,

Chris


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi Liz,
You are lucky to be starting in South Wales. We recently went to Freshwater West - absolutely gorgeous. Nice flat car park, clean loos appear to be open all the time. Dog friendly, mile long beach. I should imagine it would be jam packed in summer as it is a big surfing beach but out of season we loved it. 

Morgan the Moon can give you great advice when he WAKES UP.


----------



## LizRM (Jan 5, 2014)

GinaRon said:


> Hello and welcome, read the posts, try the POI's, and decide where you want to go, if you  read past threads they give you ideas, and if you want to meet members go to one of the meets - they are good fun and you meet some nice people who all love wild camping and motorhoming.  :wave:  :have fun:



I downloaded POI as you suggested but it seems to be meaningless......how can you connect the Lat. & Long. to anything .. why no POST CODE? My Sat. Nav. could understand that.  Where is the Welcome Pack...how do I ask to get this please? Is there any problem having dogs with me?


----------



## n brown (Jan 5, 2014)

drive in the general direction of Brecon,look at the windy roads going up through the mountains,pick one that has a river alongside it. park anywhere you can pull off the road.stay the night.don't worry if the local lads beep you as they pass,they're friendly beeps


----------



## Philcott (Jan 5, 2014)

LizRM said:


> I downloaded POI as you suggested but it seems to be meaningless......how can you connect the Lat. & Long. to anything .. why no POST CODE? My Sat. Nav. could understand that.  Where is the Welcome Pack...how do I ask to get this please? Is there any problem having dogs with me?



Most sat navs can take the co-ordinates, you will just have to look deeper into your settings to find where to input them. What sort of sat nav do you have?


----------



## LizRM (Jan 5, 2014)

Philcott said:


> Most sat navs can take the co-ordinates, you will just have to look deeper into your settings to find where to input them. What sort of sat nav do you have?



Not that I can find. I have a Garmin nuvi 1490 if that means anything to you. Your help will be appreciated.


----------



## yorkieowl (Jan 5, 2014)

LizRM said:


> Where is the Welcome Pack...how do I ask to get this please?
> 
> Hi Liz and welcome to the forum, for the membership/welcome pack go to home, into membership pack on right hand, bobs your uncle.
> Happy wilding.


----------



## Firefox (Jan 5, 2014)

You can park pretty much anyplace where there are no restrictions LizRM.

Just check out the rules in the car park/layby/streets. Try not to park outside peoples front gardens.

Otherwise wild camping is as easy as falling off a log. You don't need forums, POIs, or much advice to do it. Scope out places on Google street view and enjoy! Or just drive about and find a place that is OK 

(Google Street view can be out of date - when you turn up, if not now suitable, simply move on to another place).


----------



## Deleted member 4850 (Jan 5, 2014)

DUGGIESMURF said:


> COME TO SCOTLAND ,,THE FRIENDLY RACE ,,,,hello travel up and round scotland and you will have no worries



That's great advice Liz...the wild camping in Scotland is excellent, you're spoilt for choice. I've been wilding here for 15 years now, with my dog Spod, and I love it. Hope to see you here one day soon! :wave:

Hilary


----------



## QFour (Jan 5, 2014)

Loads of sites on Gooooooogle that convert Lat and Long to Post Codes have a look at Streetmap - Maps and directions for the whole of Great Britain

There are a lot more you just have to search till you find something.

If you have downloaded the POI File and UNZIPPED it using your email address you will find lots of different formats. One of the directories is Google Earth in it there are four files one is wild camping.kml . Having downloaded Google Earth and Opened it you can go to the top bar and OPEN wild camping.kml Google Earth will then show all wild camping sites. Click on one and away you go. You can travel down the road and look at the camping place and decide if you like it or not.

Have fun ..


----------



## Blodwyn Pig (Jan 6, 2014)

Welcome.


----------



## Philcott (Jan 6, 2014)

LizRM said:


> Not that I can find. I have a Garmin nuvi 1490 if that means anything to you. Your help will be appreciated.



I don't know that make - will ask my son as he has a Garmin.


----------



## Philcott (Jan 6, 2014)

My son is not sure but he doesn't think so.

SO - I've taken the liberty of contacting Garmin themselves and asking the question. They say they will get back to me in three working days. When I get a reply will post on here.  Just in case no one else comes forward in the meantime to help you!


----------



## carol (Jan 6, 2014)

dave and mary said:


> Hi Liz and welcome. The 2 best things we have ever invested in for our travels in Europe are, the book called Camper stop this gives you places to stop all over Europe, and the other our Garmin with full European cover.
> 
> You buy the down loads for the country's you wont from the publisher at about £3 a country, down load on to the Garmin and then things as just so easy. Just stop push the button on the sat nave and all the Aires and sites come up with the distance from where you are, on it is a page number look that up in the book and all the info is there, if it a free site, or the cost if not. we travelled in France for 7 weeks and never spent a euro on sites or tolls.   For us this made European travel so much better than having to find sites before you leave or having to keep looking at maps all the time. There is suck a lot to see over there rather than just go to one country, this last year we just travelled in the uk and it was good but we found it very expensive, and very wet, but there are some lovely places to visit.
> 
> ...



Hi Dave and mary can you only do that with a Garmin? When I went last September I just took All The Aires


----------



## dave and mary (Jan 6, 2014)

carol said:


> Hi Dave and mary can you only do that with a Garmin? When I went last September I just took All The Aires



Hi Carol, 

   No I think you can do it with all sat naves, I am not that good with them and get my grandson to sort it out for me. There must be some one on here to help you how about tooth fairy he is a name I see come up a lot about tom tom sat naves sure he would help you.


looking forward to seeing you soon at a meet. ( things not good here at the moment 2014 has started as bad as 2013 }


----------



## LizRM (Jan 11, 2014)

*Trip to GREECE*



Sunsetseeker said:


> Hi Liz
> Welcome to the site.  You'll find loads of helpful folks on here.
> 
> I would be interested in where you went in Greece and what route you took.  Would love to try it myself.



Ferry to Dunkirk, Head to Belgium to Luxemburg, Cheapest place for petrol/Diesel , to Koln through Germany, head down to Austria and Italy to Venice. Ferry from there south to Patras, then the road to Athens to get the ferry to the Islands.....Minoan Ferry has Camping Deck where you can sleep in your Camper, no probs taking the dogs.

Liz


----------



## wildman (Jan 12, 2014)

LizRM said:


> Not that I can find. I have a Garmin nuvi 1490 if that means anything to you. Your help will be appreciated.


try this


Press "Where To"
Scroll down
Press "Coordinates"
Press the top and/or bottom buttons to change that field.
Change the coordinates to what you want then press done.
When finished, "Save" it or "Go" to it.


----------



## LizRM (Jan 12, 2014)

wildman said:


> try this
> 
> 
> Press "Where To"
> ...


Thank you, didn't know that was there, it seems to work OK....Still the post Code would be so much easier.  
Liz


----------

